# Salt?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Any yall heard a er used salt in yer buckets fer storing food? Supposed ta absorb the moisture insteada usin silica gel bags.

Sounds like it would work but I ain't never tried it. Any yall ever done it?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

It is hydroscopic so it will absorb moisture. So will rice though.
Rice is a great dessicant.

I have abunch of rice bags in a big plastic box and thought of adding desiccant , but then I figured why bother rice is its own desiccant.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to put it into an oven for a bit to dry it out first, I'm sure it will have absorbed some moisture already. It will take more salt than it would silica jell.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

you can also make a desiccant by putting pieces of 1'2 inch sheet rock in an oven at low temp for a while to make sure it is real dry


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

how do you store your salt? and also have you bought any salt from the local co- op,the kind that is for mixing with animal feed? is this the kind you would use to salt meat?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You can buy Morton salt in big bags at the better pool supply stores. It's used for salt water pools. It comes in 20+ lb plastic bags (don't remember the exact size offhand). We've never had a bag get clumped up or bust so it could possibly be a long term storage option.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I buy salt in bulk from the feed store. Just keep it in 5 gallon buckets in a dry place with gasketed lids. It be non iodized so be good fer meat an cannin.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

i use and store 40lb bags of pool salt get it at fleet or chinamart in the summer never had clumping problem in the original bags my oldest is 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I buy the 50# bags of Halite rock salt in winter. Make certain that it lists only Sodium Chloride on the ingredient list, many ice melters have additives.

I would NOT recommend salt as a desiccant, due to it's corrosive nature and the probability of premature rusting of metallic objects.


----------

